# Wanted to Buy



## sawgrass (Sep 12, 2018)

Looking for a new RH Green side cover for my
6500 C3 CT mag # 23507. 
Need Help


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

You have a PM


----------



## sawgrass (Sep 12, 2018)

Come on Brothers.
I need this new Green side cover bad !
I know there are some out here.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Are you near the tidewater area?


----------



## sawgrass (Sep 12, 2018)

I am in Middle GA


----------

